# low grade fever?



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Whenever I get an IBS attack with diahrrea, I get a low grade fever also, that can last for many, many weeks. The highest my temperature goes up to is about 100 degrees, but usually it's more around 99 or a bit over. Has anybody else experienced this? This makes me even more tired and fatigued. At first my GP said you don't get any fever with IBS, but last time she said that these kind of low grade temperatures can accompany IBS.Thanks in advance.Edith


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

This may be old school for IBS but from what I know a low grade fever never accompanies IBS. However it is a warning sign to IBD. When was your last colonoscopy and how long have you been getting these fevers? Is this a new symptom? If this is a new symptom then I think you need a colonoscopy even if you have already had one. You could also get a blood occult test, a CT scan, and blood tests to check for IBD.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I had a low-grade fever last year whenever I had an IBS attack. In my case it turned out to be unrelated... I had the flu on top of the IBS, which caused attacks.------------------*JennT*


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Nicol, I never had a colonoscopy. I did just get tested for occult blood in stool, and for parasites, and all came back negative. I got those tests about 4 years also, and also negative. The low grade fever is not new, I've gotten it with every major and minor diahrrea attack. I've been really worried about IBD too, because my dad has CD. But my dr. seems to be convinced it's IBS. The low grade fever seems to be going down now finally, so hopefully I'm getting better.Thanks,Edith


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

I used to run a constant low grade fever. Now I just get like you when I get a relaspe usually caues by eating the wrong thing. Is this IBS? well as you can see most doctors are paticually worthless when it comes to answering these types of questions. I tested positive for Bacteria Overgrowth which may have somthing to do with this? To my knowlege I don't have IBD.


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

Your dad has CD and your Dr has not given you a colonoscopy yet? I would demand one if I were you. You do not have to be bleeding to have IBD. You have a family history and the symptoms of IBS are very similar to IBD, you really need more testing. Take your dad with you the next time you go to see your Dr.


----------



## Munchkin (Jan 23, 2000)

I frequently get low grade fevers after a bid D attack. For some reason, it doesn't take too much to dehydrate me, and that is the reason for my low grade fevers. And I get the chills pretty bad, too. Even though it's pure sugar, I have to use some Gatorade to get the electrolites functioning again.One night I didn't have any Gatorade in the house and I was so badly dehydrated from the D attack that my heart started beating funny. It scared me enough to have my husband take me to the ER.The verdict was dehydration and they gave me two IV bottles in about a half hour. Not wanting a repeat trip to the ER anytime soon, I asked my doc how to avoid it. She told me that drinking two 64 oz. bottles of Gatorade was the equivilant of one IV bag.Fortunately, this dehydration business hasn't been happening to me too much lately. But I always keep powdered Gatorade in the house, just in case. Usually a glass or two does the trick.------------------MunchkinIBS-D


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

I've been noticing lately that I run a low grade fever when my IBS is acting up too. My normal temp is usually a little below 98.6, so having a 1-degree fever is more like a 1.5-2 degree one for me. I have not thought to take my temperature before recently. I usually feel really warm during an attack, or sometimes warm and cold.I am going to schedule another visit to my doc because of my symptoms being a little different lately, and noticing that i usually have a low fever lately.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2001)

I have suffered from IBS since High School. I am 34 and was officially diagnosed with it 10 years ago. I typically run a low-grade temperature (99-100), especially after one of my "attacks." Also, at the end of a stressful day at work. No doctor can seem to tell me why I have a rise in temp. They always say that anything under 100 is okay, but I know I feel lousy. Maybe there is a connection. I also breakout in a sweat during an "attack" and I wondered if anyone else experiences this.


----------



## Clancy Garner (Apr 5, 2000)

e,Fever is usually a sign of infection. I had a bad attack and it was appendicitus. Next time the 2 events occur got a whole blood count and see if there is an elevated white blood cell count.If so we are talking infection somewhere. maybe IBD, appendicitus, or something else. when I got mine cut out recently he said some people do have chronic appendicitus and you can tell by the scar tissue when the appendix was removed.The bad thing about low grade fevers is that if you ignore them they can climb to a point where you are not capable of communicating coherently. I've been to 105 a few times in my life and I start halucinating at that level. Once I was screaming cause I woke with a high fever and thought the room was upside down and I was going to fall out of bed to the ceiling.Do not ignore fever!!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2001)

Yes, I get low grade fevers with IBS attacks too! I also get chills and sweats at the same time, along with diarrhea and dehydration. I think it's interesting that the "textbook" answer says that fever isn't part of it but when my IBS attack subsided, so did all the other symptoms, including fever. TH


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Munchkin,If you don't want all the sugar and artificial junk in Gatorade, try Glaceau SmartWater or FruitWater... they're distilled water, electrolytes of calcium, potassium, and magnesium, and the FruitWaters have essence of various fruits for flavor. My hubby found them for me when I was in the hospital for dehydration last summer. They tend to carry them in health food sections of upscale grocery stores.I don't work for Glaceau, and I don't think they're the cure for anything except dehydration, but they're great for that. Ya gotta like Gatorade without the junk!------------------*JennT*


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

YES! I always seem to have a low grade fever, too! My doctors say NOT to worry until it gets to 100.[This message has been edited by JenS (edited 05-21-2001).]


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I've had low-grade fever a lot myself. Mine doesn't necessarily seem to be associated with IBS, though. Sometimes, we get so weak and tired from conditions like IBS - and maybe we also have become somewhat nutritionally deficient - that perhaps low-grade fever becomes "normal" for our bodies?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2001)

How did you know you got low fever if you are away from home say, at work? I recently got sweat mixed with chill after D, but not sure if I got low fever or not.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2001)

I'm IBS-D and also run a fever often. It's usually about 99-100, but once it got up to over 102. The doctor ordered blood tests, and was amazed that I didn't show any sign of infection whatsoever. I don't know what causes it, but it seems to rise a lot after I eat, and I feel fatigued a lot, too. Hope you get things figured out.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Is this elevated over your normal temperature when your not having symptoms.98.6 is the average normal temperature. Some people always run hot, and some people always run cold, so you need to know your regular temperature pattern to determine if it is a low grade fever or not when you have symptoms. And temperature normally goes up and down during the day so that can play a role as well. If you always have symptoms at the time of day your temperature is higher anyway that can give a false impression as well.I always run cold. So 98.6 is usually a low grade fever for me. When I'm well sometimes I run as low as 97.5 in the morning (Mom used to get in big arguements with the school nurse as she wouldn't send kids home until they were over 100, which for me is very sick as my 99 is about the same as other people's 100). K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------

